# I just dropped my car...what a mess!!!



## MrWahWah (Jan 19, 2004)

I just lowered my car with Brand X Coilovers, i dont think theyre the right one for my car or is it the same ( i drive a 1995 nissan 200sx Ser and the box of coilovers said "sentra 90-99") is it the same thing cuz everybump i hit it, it makesa loud bang noise can someone tell me if i have the wrong coilovers email me at [email protected]


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

dude i had the same problem...the shocks are bottoming out... i put some kyb...fixed it right up....yea ish gets anoyin but yeah... u cant really do n e thing but replace


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay...first off...I'm having a bad day so here ya go.....

Don't expect US to email YOU......you should at least come back and check out the forum for the answer.....

And lastly....SEARCH!!! You could easily find the answer if you simply hit that search button and searched for coilovers in the suspension.

AGAIN....I have had a VERY bad day.....so this is the main reason I am reaming you for the way you stated your FIRST post in the forum.

btw - moved to suspension section.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

how many inches lower is it?


----------



## MrWahWah (Jan 19, 2004)

Gimp said:


> Okay...first off...I'm having a bad day so here ya go.....
> 
> Don't expect US to email YOU......you should at least come back and check out the forum for the answer.....
> 
> ...


Ok I could care less if you had a bad day...ive had a bad month...The internet is filled with junk websites just in case you didnt know and it is very hard to find the information i need so back off a lil...and it seems you need a hug but the internet wont do that for your "VERY bad day"


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Gimp said:


> Okay...first off...I'm having a bad day so here ya go.....
> 
> Don't expect US to email YOU......you should at least come back and check out the forum for the answer.....
> 
> ...


Man there are a bunch of threads right here in this forum about the pitfalls of riceboy coilover kits, the dangers of lowering your car to much and how little you can really lower a sentra and still have it work. There are even links to sentra.net on how to set up sentra suspension right. Look at some of the stickys on the top of this page!

I am getting tired of anwsering the same question over and over again and to see it still popping up nearly every day.

The main thing is that all coil over kits I have seen so far except Ground Controls are riceboy and pontential dangerous, especialy when the peopel that seem to buy them do dumb things like lower their cars 3" till the snubbers hit.

All coilovers except GC don't even seem to know there spring rates if anyone askes them!

Mike


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

i sure am tired of the same question over and over also

btw....you car lacks suspension travel...if ur gonna lower ur car, u need shorter struts/shocks to maintain some travel....i would guide u through a good suspension set up but i just went over it with someone yesterday and the day before and the day before yata yata yata.....search good luck


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

MrWahWah said:


> I just lowered my car with Brand X Coilovers, i dont think theyre the right one for my car or is it the same ( i drive a 1995 nissan 200sx Ser and the box of coilovers said "sentra 90-99") is it the same thing cuz everybump i hit it, it makesa loud bang noise can someone tell me if i have the wrong coilovers email me at [email protected]


Welcome to the forum MrWahWah,
First of you came to the right place, and don't mind the people in here. They're just fuckin' with your head :thumbup: they LOVE NEWBIES.
I know how you feel when you need answers quickly. But if you take the time to search, you will find the answer yourself. Here you'll find every thing you need know about your vehicle. This forum is yours to discover!
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

MrWahWah said:


> and it seems you need a hug


Danny Tanner?! J/K.....since I'm in a MUCH better mood.....here ya go. 

Do a search in the suspension forum for B14 coilovers....or look for anything at www.nissanperformancemag.com (LOTSA stuff there for your car). 

Or even better...look here.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=4384

sorry I came off so harsh. Keep up the searching and questions and most of the time I will be very helpful for ya.

Timbo
"Gimp"


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

wow, its like everytime i see a question i always see search the forum......then an argument and then the help....kinda of weird


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

MrWahWah said:


> I just lowered my car with Brand X Coilovers, i dont think theyre the right one for my car or is it the same ( i drive a 1995 nissan 200sx Ser and the box of coilovers said "sentra 90-99") is it the same thing cuz everybump i hit it, it makesa loud bang noise can someone tell me if i have the wrong coilovers email me at [email protected]



heres your answer: TEIN

get either the basic or ss coilover

granted you may not have the 800+ for the basic or the 1000+ or the ss, so you can start off with some kyb agx's and some ground controls

also, seeing as no one is probably going to email you. VISIT the board for your answers


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=43809


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

200sx98fl said:


> wow, its like everytime i see a question i always see search the forum......then an argument and then the help....kinda of weird


or someone saying... i always see search the forum,... then an argue,... and then the help...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm too tired to read this whole thread, but I'll do as I always do and preach my opinion.

I'm sorry, I don't know what you spent on the ebay coilovers, but you're gonna have to throw them out and do it soon. You'll be alot safer running stock until you have the knowledge and money to find something more suitable for your car. This forum is a great place to find out what is out there. All you have to do is read this section and I guarantee you, you will find out way more than you can imagine.

The reason you cannot use these springs. You're gonna blow your shocks in no time, I don't even think AGX shocks would last long if you happen to be slammed like a rock. Also, that loud bang you're hearing, it's called bottoming out. It means your shocks are compressed as far as they will go and the lower body of the shock is hitting the upper mounts of your car. THIS IS VERY, VERY DANGEROUS, read my post linked 2 replies up. You are at risk of ruining what's left of your suspension and if you're an aggressive driver, your car is more likely to flip over then when you were at stock height.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

:sigh: When will people learn about suspension... 

Get rid of the coilovers, nothing is worse for your car and your safety than cheap eBay coilovers. Seriously, you will completely ruin your suspension, your car, and your body if your car decides to bottom out on a tight turn. Please research and find out what you are doing before touching the suspension...it is one thing to throw one an intake, any dumbass can do that. You need to be knowledgable concerning suspension. Start by reading the stickies at the top of the page and find the answers.

Go back to stock ASAP. If you want to lower your car, use H&R or Eibach springs with some KYB AGX shocks at a MINIMUM. If you really want coilovers, use Groundcontrol or Teins. DO NOT ACCEPT ANY ALTERNATIVE!


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

MrWahWah said:


> I just lowered my car with Brand X Coilovers, i dont think theyre the right one for my car or is it the same ( i drive a 1995 nissan 200sx Ser and the box of coilovers said "sentra 90-99") is it the same thing cuz everybump i hit it, it makesa loud bang noise can someone tell me if i have the wrong coilovers email me at [email protected]



Coilovers Bad

if you must lower, do properly, buy shocks as well as springs then install
u cant lower on oem shocks and struts


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sentra2nr said:


> Coilovers Bad
> 
> if you must lower, do properly, buy shocks as well as springs then install
> u cant lower on oem shocks and struts


Actually, coilovers are usualy better than springs, I don't know what you're talking about. It's only when people take the 99c way and buy the ebay cheepos we run into problems.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

MrWahWah said:


> I just lowered my car with Brand X Coilovers, i dont think theyre the right one for my car or is it the same ( i drive a 1995 nissan 200sx Ser and the box of coilovers said "sentra 90-99") is it the same thing cuz everybump i hit it, it makesa loud bang noise can someone tell me if i have the wrong coilovers email me at [email protected]


i had drop zone w/ AGX and they were bottoming out alot so i replaced the coilovers with eibach sportline and no more issues


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> i had drop zone w/ AGX and they were bottoming out alot so i replaced the coilovers with eibach sportline and no more issues


Sportlines are useless as well, way to low, you are on the snubbers in the rear and nearly on the snubbers in the front.

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Sportlines are useless as well, way to low, you are on the snubbers in the rear and nearly on the snubbers in the front.
> 
> Mike


As a former Sportline owner(B14) I can assure you that Mike(morepower2) is correct. Travel is nearly non-exsitant.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

they are useless as far as peformance...but they look better than the prokit. you are riding on bumpstops in the rear unless you have the moti. shock mounts.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

i have bumper stops and rear motivation mounts...personally i think they ride nice...i havent had any bottoming out issues the the roads here arent that great.
the only thing i dont like is the front is alittle highter then the rear but not too much...I should have got the B13 struts.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> i have bumper stops and rear motivation mounts...personally i think they ride nice...i havent had any bottoming out issues the the roads here arent that great.
> the only thing i dont like is the front is alittle highter then the rear but not too much...I should have got the B13 struts.



B13 struts wont help unless you have coilover sleeves. Do a search on it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have prokits and I plan on sportlines in the front (sportline front prokit rear). I think the combo is really good. Only my rears have bottomed out and its only very rarely. I think the last time I bottomed out, there was a big ditch right before a speed bump, I saw the speed bump but not the ditch, so I went all the way down and back up.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> I have prokits and I plan on sportlines in the front (sportline front prokit rear). I think the combo is really good. Only my rears have bottomed out and its only very rarely. I think the last time I bottomed out, there was a big ditch right before a speed bump, I saw the speed bump but not the ditch, so I went all the way down and back up.


I have basically this setup but with Motivational rear mounts and that makes a huge different....you know that roads in Stpete arent that great, especially where i live (old brick roads) and have had no bottoming
I think for lowering springs...Eibach is the way to go...If i had to do it again I would do the same setup or save and get TEIN SS to get the true coilover experience.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> I have basically this setup but with Motivational rear mounts and that makes a huge different....you know that roads in Stpete arent that great, especially where i live (old brick roads) and have had no bottoming
> I think for lowering springs...Eibach is the way to go...If i had to do it again I would do the same setup or save and get TEIN SS to get the true coilover experience.


Sorry, I forgot to mention I also have the motivational rear mounts. I also have B13 front shocks which supposedly have a bit more travel.


----------

